# geboren (sein, werden; Vergangenheit)



## Bohemos

Hallo an alle,

könnten Sie mir, bitte, sagen, worin der *semantische* *Unterschied *zwischen folgenden drei Sätzen besteht? Welche Variante kann für richtig gehalten werden? 

Beispiele (gebären = geboren; Vergangenheit):
a) _Wann *ist *sie *geboren*? - ..._
b) _Wann *wurde *sie *geboren*? - ..._
c) _Ich *wurde/bin* am ... ... *geboren*. - ..._

Danke im Voraus!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bohemos

(Bitte, korrigieren Sie alle meine Fehler (nur auf Deutsch)! Danke!)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Zustandspassiv _(bin) _vs. Vorgangspassiv _(wurde). _Zur Angabe des Geburtsdatums dient meist das Zustandspassiv: _Wann sind Sie geboren?_

Auf _Wann wurden Sie geboren?_ drängt es mich, _Am Nachmittag_ zu antworten, da damit der Vorgang angesprochen ist, tu ich als höflicher Mensch aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Frieder

a) ist normales Amtsdeutsch. Die Frage nach dem Geburtsdatum.
b) ist wesentlich persönlicher. Die Frage an einen Bekannten/Freund/Verwandten, wann die Geburt stattfand.
c) Ich bin am ... geboren: Amtsdeutsch, auch im Lebenslauf oder offiziellen Dokumenten zu finden.
c) Ich wurde am ... geboren: Die ersten Worte einer Erzählung/eines Romans/ einer Dokumentation.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter hat Recht: Zustandspassiv vs. Vorgangspassiv: Normalerweise interessieren mich bei der Frage, wann und wo ich geboren bin/wurde, nicht die besonderen blutigen und schmerzhaften Umstände der Mutter und des Kindes, unter denen dies geschah. Deshalb bevorzugen wir bei dieser Frage das Zustandspassiv; das Resultat, dass ich überhaupt geboren *bin* und nicht *wurde*.


----------



## Frieder

... aber wenn man von Verstorbenen spricht, heißt es stets
"... wurde am ... in ... geboren".


----------



## Liam Lew's

Für mich hängt es stark vom Kontext ab.

In der Frage nach dem Geburtsdatum verwende ich "geboren sein": Wann bist du geboren?
Aber "Er wurde am 05.062014/im Januar/im Jahre 2014 geboren". Hier klingt "ist" für mich äußerst unschön.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Schimmelreiter hat Recht: Zustandspassiv vs. Vorgangspassiv: Normalerweise interessieren mich bei der Frage, wann und wo ich geboren bin/wurde, nicht die besonderen blutigen und schmerzhaften Umstände der Mutter und des Kindes, unter denen dies geschah. Deshalb bevorzugen wir bei dieser Frage das Zustandspassiv; das Resultat, dass ich überhaupt geboren *bin* und nicht *wurde*.


Ich mag diese heitere Erklärung, aber bitte, steht es auch wirklich fest, dass die bevorzugte Form 'ich bin geboren' dem Wunsch zuzuschreiben ist, den unangenehmen Gedanken an Blut und Schmerzen zu vermeiden, oder ist es in Wirklichkeit nur Sprachgebrauch?


----------



## Frieder

Wie ich bereits in Post #3 schrieb, ist "ich bin geboren" 
offizieller/amtlicher Sprachgebrauch, während "ich wurde 
geboren" erzählerisch/poetisch benutzt wird.


----------



## cuore romano

Frieder said:


> ... aber wenn man von Verstorbenen spricht, heißt es stets
> "... wurde am ... in ... geboren".



Nur bei Verstorbenen?
_Gianluigi Buffon ist am 28.01.78 in Carrara geboren. - _Klingt nicht gut. Vielleicht aufgrund der Ortsangabe?
_Gianluigi Buffon wurde am 28.01.78 in Carrara geboren._ - Klingt für mich richtiger.

Und nein, ich zumindest denke nicht an die Umstände der eigentlichen Geburt, wenn ich sage, dass Beethoven 1770 geboren wurde.


----------



## berndf

In vielen Fällen ist es wahrscheinlich besser _geboren am XXX in YYY _als deverbaler Adjektivausdruck zu verstehen. Diese Informationen werden in der Regel als identifizierende Eigenschaft einer Person verwandt und nicht so sehr Beschreibung des Geburtsvorganges. Insbesondere in der Amtssprache wird dieser Ausdruck in der Regel attributiv verwandt (_Max Mustermann, geboren am 21.3.1969 in München_).


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich verstehe jetzt nichts mehr.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich auf dem Forum schon einmal eine ähnliche Frage gestellt, weil ich im _"DUDEN Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" (2007/2010) _folgendes gefunden hatte: mit Ortsangaben beides (_bin/wurde geboren_) möglich, mit Zeitangaben *nur* _wurde geboren_! 
Ich wunderte mich damals über den DUDEN, aber andere Foristen belehrten mich, dass _bin_ geboren in diesem Zusammenhang Umgangssprache sei. Und plötzlich lese ich etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Glockenblume said:


> Ich wunderte mich damals über den DUDEN, aber andere Foristen belehrten mich, dass _bin_ geboren in diesem Zusammenhang Umgangssprache sei. Und plötzlich lese ich etwas ganz anderes.


Ich vertrete diese Meinung nach wie vor. Für mich lautet das Verb "geboren werden" und deshalb darf für mich eigentlich auch nie ein "werden" fehlen. Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich auch in der in meinem Post #6 angegebenen Frage viel eher noch ein "worden" hinzufügen würde. Allerdings habe ich diese Frage schon so oft gehört, dass "geboren sein" in dieser Frage beginnt, natürlich für mich zu klingen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Wer in Deutschland geboren ist, soll künftig beide Pässe erhalten.

_FAZ. Immerhin.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Wer in Deutschland geboren ist, soll künftig beide Pässe erhalten.
> 
> _FAZ. Immerhin.


Ich deute das so, wie ich in #10 sagte: _in Deutschland geboren zu sein_ ist hier ein unveränderliche Eigenschaft, ein Status der Person und kein historisches Ereignis. Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, _in Deutschland geboren_ ist in diesem Fall am besten als prädikatives Adjektiv aufzufassen. Vergleiche eine inhaltlich äquivalente Formulierung: _Jeder in Deutschland Geborene soll künftig beide Pässe erhalten._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Seh' ich identisch. Ich hätte klarmachen sollen, dass es als Replik auf Liam gedacht war.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Seh' ich identisch. Ich hätte klarmachen sollen, dass es als Replik auf Liam gedacht war.


Das war mich schon klar. Mein Post ist nicht als Widerspruch zu Deinem zu verstehen. Ich habe Dein Zitat nur als willkommenen Aufhänger für meine Bemerkung verwandt. Sorry, wenn das falsch angekommen sein sollte.


----------



## Glockenblume

Habe ich es recht verstanden?: Alle sind geschlossen anderer Meinung  als der DUDEN, der da schreibt: 
"[...]Dagegen kann man bei _Ich bin geboren_ nur den Ort angeben, also _Ich bin in Berlin geboren_, aber nicht: _Ich bin am 1. Juni in Berlin geboren_ oder _Ich bin als zweites Kind der Eheleute ... geboren._"

Wohlgemerkt, ich will die DUDEN-Meinung hier keineswegs verteidigen, ich möchte nur Klarheit schaffen.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



Glockenblume said:


> Habe ich es recht verstanden?: Alle sind geschlossen anderer Meinung  als der DUDEN, der da schreibt:
> "[...]Dagegen kann man bei _Ich bin geboren_ nur den Ort angeben, also _Ich bin in Berlin geboren_, aber nicht: _Ich bin am 1. Juni in Berlin geboren_ oder _Ich bin als zweites Kind der Eheleute ... geboren._"
> 
> Wohlgemerkt, ich will die DUDEN-Meinung hier keineswegs verteidigen, ich möchte nur Klarheit schaffen.



Nein, ich schließe mich Liam Lew's an. (Sorry, ich habe in den letzten Tagen nicht viel Zeit und Energie fürs Forum gehabt; bin im Moment (akut bis 12. Juni) anderweitig etwas absorbiert).

Gestern Abend schaute ich in mein Profil hier bei WRF, und da steht tatsächlich: "Ich wurde geboren. Eines Tages werde ich sterben..."

So würde ich "geboren" stets verwenden. Allerdings neige ich, wenn ich den Ort allein angebe, auch zu der Formulierung "Ich bin in Berlin geboren", fasse dies aber sozusagen als Kurzform von "Ich bin in Berlin geboren worden" auf. 

Mir kommt das Argument, dass beide Gesprächsparteien den Geburtsvorgang (in allen seinen Details?) vor Augen hätten, wenn sie "geboren worden" verwenden würden, nicht schlüssig vor. Demnach müsste ich eine Person also, wenn ich fragen wollte, in welchem Klinikum ihre Operation durchgeführt wurde, taktvollerweise fragen:
"Wo bist du operiert?", denn wenn ich die Frage stellen würde, die ich eigentlich stellen wollte:
"Wo bist du operiert worden" oder "Wo wurdest du operiert?", dann wären die blutigen Details der Operation im Gespräch? 

Für mich ist es so: Meine Mutter hat mich geboren. Ich bin geboren worden. / Ich wurde geboren.


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Habe ich es recht verstanden?: Alle sind geschlossen anderer Meinung als der DUDEN, der da schreibt:
> "[...]Dagegen kann man bei _Ich bin geboren_ nur den Ort angeben, also _Ich bin in Berlin geboren_, aber nicht: _Ich bin am 1. Juni in Berlin geboren_ oder _Ich bin als zweites Kind der Eheleute ... geboren._"


Meine Meinung zu dem Satz _Ich bin am 1. Juni in Berlin geboren_: Stilistisch vielleicht etwas unbefriedigend aber nicht regelrecht falsch und bei entsprechendem Kontext vertretbar.


----------



## bearded

> Sowka
> Für mich ist es so: Meine Mutter hat mich geboren/ich bin geboren worden/ich wurde geboren


Kann man da so zusammenfassen:
Du verteidigst die traditionelle Ausdruckweise, gemaess der ursprünglichen Bedeutung des Verbs,
'geboren sein' anstatt geboren worden sein stellt eine Art Innovation dar ( von manchen Wörterbüchern aufgenommen): Ich sehe hier auch einen möglichen Einfluss von den Romanischen Sprachen, wo 'geboren werden/sein' ein intransitives Verb ist (''io nasco, io sono nato/je suis né).
?


----------



## berndf

*Alle *grammatikalisierten Passivformen in germanischen Sprachen gehen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auf romanischen Einfluss zurück. Passiv als grammatische Kategorie wird es im Urgermanischen nicht gegeben haben. Im Deutschen entwickelte sich diese grammatische Kategorie erst im Laufe der althochdeutschen Sprachperiode und war erst im Mittelhochdeutschen vollständig ausgebildet. Die Unterscheidung zwischen _werden-_ und _sein-_Passiv gab es schon von Anfang an.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



bearded man said:


> Kann man da so zusammenfassen:
> Du verteidigst die traditionelle Ausdruckweise, gemaess der ursprünglichen Bedeutung des Verbs,
> 'geboren sein' anstatt geboren worden sein stellt eine Art Innovation dar ( von manchen Wörterbüchern aufgenommen): Ich sehe hier auch einen möglichen Einfluss von den Romanischen Sprachen, wo 'geboren werden/sein' ein intransitives Verb ist (''io nasco, io sono nato/je suis né).
> ?



Ich verteidige nichts; ich versuche nur, über meinen Sprachgebrauch zu berichten.  Und das ist gar nicht so einfach; ich habe nach meinem Beitrag noch viel darüber nachgedacht.

"Ich bin in Berlin geboren" ist für mich zulässig, so wie man sagen kann "ich bin aus Berlin gebürtig" (das kommt mir allerdings veraltend vor) oder "ich bin Berlinerin". Es ist eine Eigenschaft von mir; ich stamme nun einmal aus Berlin, daran ist nichts zu ändern. Ebenso - denke ich inzwischen - könnte ich verwenden "ich bin am 18. März 1959 in Berlin geboren", in dem Sinne: "Ich bin *eine der Personen, die* am 18. März 1959 in Berlin geboren wurden", als eine unveränderliche Eigenschaft, wie von Bernd skizziert.

Am wohlsten fühle ich mich aber mit der Aussage: "Ich wurde am 18. März 1959 in Berlin geboren".


----------



## Glockenblume

Um mich nochmals zu wiederholen:
Wir stehen also alle mit unserem Sprachempfinden im Widerspruch zum DUDEN, der "Ich bin geboren" nur eingeschränkt zulässt - d.h. ohne Zeitangabe.


----------



## cuore romano

Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, diesen Satz überhaupt schon einmal aktiv, also von meiner Seite aus gesagt zu haben. Das erzählt man doch nicht einfach so von sich aus, das wird man gefragt.
Wo und wann sind Sie geboren? - In xxx, am xxx.
Vielleicht klingt _Ich bin..._ deshalb für mich so merkwürdig.


----------



## berndf

Nicht in der ersten, sondern in der dritten Person plural habe ich den Satz gestern erst gehört: In einer dieser Gerichts-Doku-Soaps im Fernsehen. Die Richterin verlas die Personalien eines Zeugen: _Sie sind Herr XYZ, Sie sind geboren am xx.xx.xxxx in xxx_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gernot Back said:


> Schimmelreiter hat Recht: Zustandspassiv vs. Vorgangspassiv: Normalerweise interessieren mich bei der Frage, wann und wo ich geboren bin/wurde, nicht die besonderen blutigen und schmerzhaften Umstände der Mutter und des Kindes, unter denen dies geschah. Deshalb bevorzugen wir bei dieser Frage das Zustandspassiv; das Resultat, dass ich überhaupt geboren *bin* und nicht *wurde*.



Es hat nichts mit Blut und Schmerz zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass die Leute immer weniger das Präteritum beherrschen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Es hat nichts mit Blut und Schmerz zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass die Leute immer weniger das Präteritum beherrschen.


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ich das Präteritum durchaus beherrsche und dass ich, nach meinem Geburtsort oder -datum gefragt, unterstelle, dass der Geburts*vorgang* von keinerlei Interesse ist und deshalb das Zustandspassiv benutze, weil das Vorgangspassiv deplatziert wäre.


----------



## berndf

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Es hat nichts mit Blut und Schmerz zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass die Leute immer weniger das Präteritum beherrschen.


Sicher nicht. Bei Hilfsverben wie "werden" ist Präteritum noch intakt. Im Übrigen wäre die Ersatzform "geboren worden bin" und nicht *"geboren bin".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Dreiteilige Verbformen sowie richtiger Passivgebrauch (eben mit "geboren worden") gehören m. E. hauptsächlich dem bürokratischen oder allgemein formellen Sprachgebrauch an, nicht der Umgangssprache.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

​"Dreiteilig", Passiv: _Das Auto ist repariert worden. _*Das* hältst Du für bürokratisch oder formell?


----------



## berndf

Angelo di ifuoco said:


> Dreiteilige Verbformen sowie richtiger Passivgebrauch (eben mit "geboren worden") gehören m. E. hauptsächlich dem bürokratischen oder allgemein formellen Sprachgebrauch an, nicht der Umgangssprache.


"Warum wolltest Du nicht mit zum Italiener als ich dich angerufen hab?"
"Da hab ich schon gegessen gehabt". Umgangssprachlicher geht's nu wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Die allermeisten Resultate, die die meistbenutzte Suchmaschine der Welt zu dieser Anfrage anzeigt, _sind_ entweder aus Lehrbüchern _entnommen worden_ oder aus Texten mit hohem Formalitätsgrad.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

berndf said:


> "Da hab ich schon gegessen gehabt". Umgangssprachlicher geht's nu wirklich nicht mehr.



Da ist anscheinend das Perfekt nicht mehr deutlich genug...
Plusquamperfektvermeidung? Im Französischen heißt das "passé surcomposé" und ist eine _rara avis_, aber wie das in deutschen Grammatiken bezeichnet wird, habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## cuore romano

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Es hat nichts mit Blut und Schmerz zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass *die Leute* immer weniger das Präteritum beherrschen.



Welche Leute?
Die, die ich hier lese, beherrschen es alle.
Hast du Belege für diese Verallgemeinerung?


----------



## berndf

Doppelperfekt. In weiten Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums ganz normale Form umgangssprach Plusquamperfekt auszudrücken. So etwas wie eine Supervergangenheit gibt es in Deutschen auch. Dieses Beispiel ist aber ganz normales Plusquamperfekt.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Wiki:  





> Es ist die hauptsächliche Erzählform in Romanen und Berichten. In den Mundarten und der Alltagssprache in der Mitte und im Süden des deutschen Sprachgebiets ist das Präteritum bis auf Reliktformen (war und wollte) verschwunden, während es im Norden Deutschlands – recht stark vom Perfekt abgegrenzt – auch in mündlicher Sprache benutzt wird.



Dazu habe ich anzumerken, dass das Präteritum leider Gottes auch hier im Norden (Niedersachsen) in der Umgangssprache u. a. als Erzähltempus immer weniger präsent ist.
Hierzu aus demselben Artikel:



> Im niederdeutschen Sprachraum wie auch im Mitteldeutschen wird nach wie vor das Präteritum verwendet. In Zusammenhang mit den Massenmedien breitet sich jedoch seit Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts in der nichtmundartlichen Umgangssprache auch in Norddeutschland das Perfekt aus, was mit einem gleichzeitigen Rückgang der traditionellen Mundarten in diesen Regionen einhergeht.


----------



## Glockenblume

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Da ist anscheinend das Perfekt nicht mehr deutlich genug...
> Plusquamperfektvermeidung?


Vorvergangenheit der oberdeutschen Mundarten!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Man kann damit so schön noch mitten im Satz die Kurve Richtung Vorvergangenheit kratze_n_; Bernds Satz: _​Da hab ich schon gegessen - gehabt._


----------



## cuore romano

Gerade gehört:
Er wollte immer schon in der équipe tricolore spielen, weil er in Frankreich geboren *wurde*.
Hab nur leider den Namen des Spielers nicht mitbekommen


----------

